# Man nearly loses his life after kissing rattlesnake



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This guy is a candidate for the dumb/dumber award.

Man nearly loses his life after kissing rattlesnake 

http://www.oregonlive.com/metronort...l?/base/metro_north_news/1037710701104190.xml


----------



## fatboy (May 8, 2002)

oop's thought this was a post about someone kissing the ex- wife !!!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Arizona has laws against collecting snakes and transporting them.
Michigan has a few laws as well.
It's a good idea to just leave them be, that way all are happier.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Stupid ass!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

God takes care of fools and drunks but even he has limits.


----------

